# help 1967 tempest door hinge



## tempestbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey everyone i bought 67 tempest custom but it needs the passenger bottom hinge replaced. Hows the best way to get it off? I having problems with the 3 phillips bolts.
Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Spray them with penetrating oil, let them sit a couple days...if you can't get at the screw heads, buy the proper size phillips head socket and use it on a ratchet. E


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

best to have door or fender off the car. use a hand impact to loosen screws, do not use air impact, air ratchet or ratchet wrench after you use box end to get door off body. Hand impact never strips screw heads.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

pontiac said:


> best to have door or fender off the car. use a hand impact to loosen screws, do not use air impact, air ratchet or ratchet wrench after you use box end to get door off body. Hand impact never strips screw heads.


:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agreeX3...better yet...ya don't wanna strip those screw heads!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What I did was use a large phillips bit that fit into a 5/16" socket. I put this on a breaker bar (3/8 drive) and closed the door on the breaker bar with enough pressure to keep the bit seated while I broke the screws loose. Prior to this, I sprayed penetrating oil on the screws and gave the phillips bit a smack with a hammer in each of the screws (like a center punch) to shock them loose. Worked like a charm. Harbor freigh sells the S-shaped wrenches for the bolts that make replacing both hinges possible. GM no longer sells the special wrench. Patience will get it done.


----------



## tempestbob (Jul 25, 2011)

*door hinge*

Cool i was going to take the fender off and try a hand impact. I never thought of the s wrenches though. Thanks for all your help. Im pretty sure ill be able to take it off.(the right way) lol


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't pull the fenders off mine when I replaced the worn out hinges...no need to. (they've never been off the car) Why mess with perfectly aligned panels if you don't have to? Mark the spot of the old hinges with paint or a scribe to help get the new hinges "close". It did take me awhile to get the door lined up and fitted correctly, but it was well worth it.


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried this and screwed up the leading edge paint on my door,,,,,,I've tried three time to align the door after replacing lower hinge,,,,,,,,,,I'm beginning to wonder if it's the hinge?
MM
'66 GTO


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

panel alignment starts from the rear quarter forward, not from the fender back.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 on panel alignment , door then front fender and you need a larger gap than you think to clear that one spot on the door that has the hard body line( ask me how I know)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Fischer body states that the front door edge also sits 1/32 deeper than the rear edge of the fender to help clear the body line. Thought my alignment was off until i found this bit of info....:cheers


----------

